#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-04
<r00t__> hello
<lou_> is there anyone having wifi driver issues with ubunt mate 16.04?
<turbo64> i just installed ubuntu mate and instead of the grub menu it just shows a grey screen
<lisa__> I'm new to ubuntu mate...but lovin' it!
<protos> Hello all, I have problems with my screen brightness and keybord functions on my Asus Rog G751JY. Is ther a solution for these kinda problems?
<protos> Oh yeah, i am a newbie
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, Morning.
<flexiondotorg> I'm trying to get this SRU'd again - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/+bug/1574789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574789 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRU: xorg.conf.d/90-zap.conf destroys xorg keyboard settings" [High,In progress]
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, If you can help progress it getting accepted please do :-)
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: Hi Martin, in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings and in http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/pending-sru.html I'm seeing 16.04.5.1 in xenial-proposed
<alkisg> Do we just need to wait for a bit for the upload to appear, or do we need some form of approval?
<alkisg> (I guess the SRU verification steps are after that part...)
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, Yes, the upload in proposed needs to appear.
<flexiondotorg> Sorry this has taken so long.
<alkisg> So I would e.g. ping pitti about it?
<alkisg> Or just wait for a few hours/days?
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/16.04.5.1 ==> is there, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-mate-settings/16.04.5.3 ==> is not
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: are you sure the 16.04.5.3 upload was done successfully?
<flexiondotorg> alkisg, Current awaiting approval.
<alkisg> ok
<b6s3d> hi, i am having some troubles finding a guide for 3.2 waveshare lcd touch screen that will match ubuntu mate rpi edition
<kalle_> hi all
<kalle_> i am getting crazy to install KODI on ubuntu mate 16.04. on raspberry pi3
<kalle_> anyone did this before ?
<kalle_> is this chut dead ? ...I dont see any chatting
<kalle_> chat
<kurt_> need some help, I just can't upload files to goodle drive, or medium site
<qdk> My MATE top and bottom panels are acting stangely... Mostly when I suspend my laptop and go from my 2 screen setup to just the screen of the laptop, its like the panel is either "staying" on my main-screen, which is the big monitor I connect to my laptop, but now, today, moving my laptop from home to work, with matching setup with 2 screens the panel(s) are gone on both screens... I hardly ever reboot and im not looking for a
<qdk> reboot-"solution", as it would have to startup and arrange a huge number of programs and windows... In Mint, which I recently move away from, to give Ubuntu MATE a go, have the option to restart cinnamon, which mostly fixed gui issues.
<jaz> Hey
<jaz> Is it possible to change the lockscreen picture ?
<jakesden> Anyone here?
<bosvi> hi
<bebe> hi could someone tell me how can i pass music from ubuntu 16.04 to my iphone 4s?
<steveee> hi , could someone tell me how can i pass music from mi pc to my iphone 4s?
<jarjarbrinks> hello, I would like to remove firefox but it depends on ubuntu-mate-desktop... can i fix this?
<jarjarbrinks> hello, I would like to remove firefox but it depends on ubuntu-mate-desktop... can i fix this?
<fifty-sevenC> Feel free to remove it hten
<fifty-sevenC> Description-en: Ubuntu MATE - full desktop
<fifty-sevenC>  This package is the Ubuntu MATE desktop environment.
<fifty-sevenC>  .
<fifty-sevenC>  It is safe to remove this package if some of these packages are not desired.
<fifty-sevenC> All it does is bring in all the packages. It doesn't do anything else itself
<jarjarbrinks> will that affect future upgrades of ubuntu-mate?
<jarjarbrinks> ie if the package is not there
<fifty-sevenC> If you upgrade to 16.10 it will be brought back in with the rest of the default package lists
<jarjarbrinks> ok cool
<jarjarbrinks> thank you!
<maasteguh> hy
<fifty-sevenC> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-05
<HamRadio> Hey guys
<HamRadio> Does anybody know what PPA that wimpy created for telegram?
<RobLoach> ppa:atareao/telegram ?
<RobLoach> Correction, ppa:flexiondotorg/telegram
<RobLoach> https://bitbucket.org/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/src/dc38f6928e580e959f8f0dfe27679c4424c3f2d2/data/js/applications.json?at=master&fileviewer=file-view-default#applications.json-2617
<silver-dragon> Are snap packages working in Ubuntu MATE? Everytime I try to install one it gives me an error telling me I need to install ubuntu base.
<R3D> hey
<R3D> what's up guys??
<R3D> I don't know about you guys, but I gotta hand it to the Ubuntu team and Nvidia and AMD Radeon.  They've finally got damn SOLID drivers that work VERY WELL!!!
<qdk> R3D: if that could be applied to mate-panel (or marco or whatever) too, then it would be great.
<Mago_Merlin> hi?
<zlt> hello ..
<mohammed> salut
<mohammed> cava
<hypernova> ubuntu mate = so good
<mate|21453> where is the option to enable HiDPI?
<wizd3m> time appropriate greetings everybody
<wizd3m> hey Tom and nadir_
<Tom_Hogland> Good morning
<wizd3m> Well, good evening for me :)
<Tom_Hogland> So, I have a question that Google is failing to answer...
<wizd3m> well, I could try
<Tom_Hogland> With the demise of Chrome 32bit, and potentially Ubuntu i386 in general, I wanted to migrate to 64-bit.
<Tom_Hogland> Every how-to, wiki etc. predates multiarch - most are 3-4 years old.
<Tom_Hogland> Is there any sort of guide or tool to do this?
<wizd3m> You want to migrate from i386 to amd64
<wizd3m> ?
<wizd3m> The best thing to do is a clean install, I guess
<Tom_Hogland> Yep.
<wizd3m> What you could do is the following:
<Tom_Hogland> Probably. I'd rather avoid that if possible...
<wizd3m> Wow, ehm ... now then...
<wizd3m> I try to have an answer to a lot, but this one...
<Tom_Hogland> Yeah - I thought it'd be easier to find an answer...
<wizd3m> You could post a question on ubuntu-mate.community (i am one of the mods there) and wimpy is often there. If anyone knows it should be him
<Tom_Hogland> Something like "with multiarch it's as simple as:"
<Tom_Hogland> add-architecture amd64 and apt-get update/dist-upgrade
<Tom_Hogland> prefer-architecture amd64 and update/dist-upgrade
<Tom_Hogland> ...but apparently it's not that easy :-)
<wizd3m> yes that would be nice, but it depends on the kernel too. And that one's i386
<wizd3m> so it would then be, upgrade the kernel to amd64, reboot into that kernel and then upgrade the rest.
<Tom_Hogland> Adding the kernel turns out to be easy - it's the rest that gets tough. All those libraries and such...
<wizd3m> Yes, when installing a 64bits version of an application, the libs should come with it.
<wizd3m> But that's a good question :)
<wizd3m> I've been using 64bit since 8 years now, so I really don't know
<Tom_Hogland> Okay - I'll head over to the mate community and see if I can find an answer there. Thanks!
<wizd3m> Good luck, I will see it for sure ;)
<silver-dragon> Are snap packages working in Ubuntu MATE? Everytime I try to install one it gives me an error telling me I need to install Ubuntu base.
<ouroumov> silver-dragon, you should ask about that on the forums
<ubuntu22> mein bild schirm ist auf gros bichstaben eingestellt weis sjemand wie das wieder kleiner stell
<ouroumov> hi ubuntu22. Do you speak English?
<ubuntu22> litteolm bit
<ubuntu22> ein bisschen
<ubuntu22> shit
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-06
<mate|70239> hiya.  I'm running a Pi-3 with ubuntu mate and was looking for a graphical irc client.  Any recommendations?
<randall> quick, to the googlez
<randall> I got nothin' have you checked the app center?
<mate|70239> rechecking app center
<mate|70239> installing ubuntu software center and going to peruse that.  I'm sure they have something for me.
<randall> I would think that whatever app source you use would be tailored to the hardware the os is running on
<mate|70239> hmm irssi is recommended.  will try that :-)
<Eremiell> hi, I'm a Debian/MATE user considering trying out Ubuntu MATE. my question is basically, if I can just dd the iso over a flash drive and use it as installer as I'm used from Debian, or if there's another straightforward way to do that, as the instructions on the website are not exactly clear.
<Eremiell> I'll be idling here for a bit and watching some series, just highlight me with any answer and I'll reply once I notice, thanks
<Eremiell> I'll have to turn off this machine soonish, so I guess, I'll come for my answer another day...
<ouroumov> Eremiell - in case you're reading the public log of this channel: Yes, you can absolutely dd your iso to your flash drive.
<Ziggurat> I have a question for one of the maintainers. Why is the Raspberry Pi 2/3 image 8GB and then compressed? Would it not be better if the image was truncated as small as possible then it would expand the filesystem as part of the script Ubiquity runs?
<Ziggurat> I mean, in my head that sounds like its closer to best practice, and it would cut the time it takes to write the image to the SD card more than half?
<hermann_> Hi all, can somebody tell me how to setup desktop sharing on raspberry? It doesn't seem to be installed by default. thx
<hermann_> it's ubuntu 16.04
<lukas_aus_muench> hallo! ich benutze so einen chat das erste mal. ich habe ein problem mit meiner laptoptastatur und maus. beides will nicht mehr, auch nicht im bios, obwohl es vorher unter windows und auch unter linux lief..
<lukas_aus_muench> ich kenne mich wenig aus und bin froh, wenn ihr bzw. jemand mir helfen kann :)
<lukas_aus_muench> jemand da, der mir hilft?
<Fred1283> um was geht es?
<lukas_aus_muench> hallo darum gehts: meine laptoptastatur und maus geht nicht mehr
<lukas_aus_muench> samsung laptop
<lukas_aus_muench> hi fred
<Fred1283> Hi,  ist es eine USB-Kabel Maus oder bluetooth?
<Fred1283> funktioniert das touchpad noch?
<lukas_aus_muench> die feste im laptop verbaute
<lukas_aus_muench> nein, auch nicht mehr, hat beides schon mal funktioniert (problem war auch schonmal da) und dann beides gleichzeitig nicht mehr
<Fred1283> hast du eine USB-Maus zur hand und kannst du den Laptop mal neu starten?
<Fred1283> oder eine USB-Tastatur
<lukas_aus_muench> ja habe ich
<lukas_aus_muench> jetzt neu starten?
<Fred1283> schon neu gestartet?
<lukas_aus_muench> habe ich schon öfter gemacht
<lukas_aus_muench> nein noch nicht
<Fred1283> externe Tastatur und Maus funktnioert?
<lukas_aus_muench> ja
<Fred1283> Blödmann
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: thanks for lp #1574789 ;)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574789 in ubuntu-mate-settings (Ubuntu Xenial) "SRU: xorg.conf.d/90-zap.conf destroys xorg keyboard settings" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574789
<Eremiell> hi
<az_> i have problem with ubuntu mate, still freezing, just everything become static, even ctrl+alt+del or changing on consoles F1-F6 dont work
<az_> this is desktop, no laptop
<Eremiell> sounds pretty similar to the trouble I'm having on Debian/MATE, though the problem is probably somewhere between X11 and nouveau (probably with X11), I came here yesterday to ask about ways to install Ubuntu MATE from flash drive, never got answer till I had to close connection and move
<az_> hmm
<az_> i had some look issues on nvidia drivers
<az_> i mean not nice fonts etc
<Eremiell> sounds like typical nvidia to me, it always mixes up to looks for worst for me
<az_> https://i.imgur.com/xMoqpXx.png
<az_> will try now this first from nvidia
<az_> yeah on nvidia drivers
<az_> i have much bigger fonts
<az_> Eremiell:
<az_> # grep GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT /etc/default/grub
<az_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset"
<az_> try that
<Eremiell> I believe I already tried that, my issue was a bit more complicated and it prevails with current Debian testing even with dozens different hacks, it also doesn't just freeze, but it visibly corrupts gpu memory and the screen goes white or another bright colour, which is why I consider trying Ubuntu for a bit
<az_> for me this nomodeset return 640*480 resolution...
<az_> for me just freeze, and dont react on anything
<Eremiell> well, not sure if it's connected, but the current trouble at Debian testing + MATE starts blinking the screen in X11 mode the moment X11 starts and if you let it run for about 10 minutes, it corrupts gpu memory, it goes bright (initially black, but the bright colour just starts going down from the top till it fills ste screen) and no reaction either, you can't hange ttys, nothing
<Eremiell> if you kill the X11, you can run a termminal only session for unlimited time
<Eremiell> I downgraded to Debian stable + MATE for the moment, as no one was able to tell me how to make a Ubuntu + MATE flash drive installer yesterday and the internetz didn't help much either, still ready to give it a try
<pilne> like to have a bootable fully "normal" install onto a usb?
<Eremiell> yes
<Eremiell> well, with Debian, I usually use netinst images with Debian, that I just dd over my flash drive, but I guess only the full images are availbale for Ubuntu MATE (no real trouble with that)
<ubuntu-mate> hi hi
<ubuntu-mate> alguien habla espa;ol_
<northman64> no perdon, i am y abbla alleman...evtl. english
<northman64> sorry bye and thanks.
<silver-dragon> Hey I have a question about memory. I have 4 gb installed with 2 sticks of 2 gb memory I am using the 64 bit version of ubuntu mate and my computer only says I have 3.2 gb What gives?
<ouroumov> hm
<nomic> your computer may say 3.2gb is 'available'
<nomic> .8gb used, which is about regular
<ouroumov> A quick search for "Ubuntu 3.2GB" shows this is a rather frequent question
<nomic> what are you using to report the member
<nomic> memory
<nomic> currently consuming .8gb of 4gb
<nomic> i ahve 4gb .. its only reporting 3.7gb
<nomic> xubuntu
<nomic> dunno about mate -- mate is on my raspberry pi3s
<nomic> mate reports 925mb of 1gb (which they have)
<nomic> thats in gnome-system-monitor
<nomic> /proc/meminfo
<nomic> top reports 948mb
<nomic> 3.9gb on 4gb machine
<nomic> grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo   MemTotal:        3906668 kB
<nomic> try that silver-dragon
<silver-dragon> system monitor screenshot https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/n8g1dtxrgseo6tq/Apps/Shutter/Selection_025.png
<silver-dragon> free -m reports
<silver-dragon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/1/view/n8g1dtxrgseo6tq/Apps/Shutter/Selection_025.png
<nomic> use /proc/meminfo on cmd line
<nomic> grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<nomic> ^ command
<silver-dragon> says command not found
<nomic> grep Memtotal /proc/meminfo
<nomic> hmm
<nomic> ok
<nomic> memTotal
<nomic> capitalisation
<ouroumov> grep -i fTw
<nomic> $ grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<nomic> MemTotal:        3906668 kB
<silver-dragon> what am i pipeing to grep?
<nomic> "MemTotal" <- xact capitalisation
<nomic> you are not
<silver-dragon> I cant grep nothing
<nomic> enter this exactly
<nomic> $grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<nomic> grep MemTotal /proc/meminfo
<silver-dragon> MemTotal:        3337440 kB
<nomic> cat /proc/meminfo = all the mem info
<nomic> 3.3
<nomic> you may go to forums ask about your hardware
<nomic> ubuntu forums, ubuntu mate forums
<silver-dragon> can you even install 2 sticks of ram and have it = 3.2 gb?
<nomic> cos  I have no idea why you are reporting 3.3gb
<nomic> MemTotal:        3906668 kB
<nomic> ^ here, 4gb machine reports that
<silver-dragon> I thought you had to have in pairs
<nomic> dell
<nomic> check chips, etc
<silver-dragon> maybe I have 2 sticks of 1.5gb?
<nomic> alignment
<nomic> could be what you have
<silver-dragon> Didnt even know they made thos
<nomic> also -- you can see memtest on bios, bootup
<nomic> bios access = generally F2
<silver-dragon> I am on a Getac M230 I doubt any one would be able to help with hardware
<ouroumov> I have 1 single 8Gigs ram stick and this the the ram available: 7845.5MB
<nomic> the baseline reporting for memory is from the bios, on bootup
<nomic> what the firmware sees
<nomic> bbl
<silver-dragon> ok I will boot in to the bios and brb
<nomic> you'll find it's the same as /proc/meminfo
<mate|36125> Hello, all. I want to hack the spi_bcm2835 kernel module to use more than two channels via adding some other pins to be chip select lines. I've done some kernel hacks but was a long time ago. Where do I get the kernel source for pi 3 arm mate ? Do I follow the current general ubuntu kernel hack guides ?
<silver-dragon> omg that mem test took for ever
<silver-dragon> it says memory was ok but I do indeed have 2 sticks of 2048mb memory
<silver-dragon> nomic: you there?
<nomic> yeah
<nomic> now
<nomic> you're going to have to open an issue on ubuntu forums / mate forumds silver-dragon
<nomic> forum, open account -- post topic, get feedback.   Is efficient
<nomic> all details, hardware spec, version #s
<silver-dragon> I think I figured it out
<silver-dragon> I think its useing the rest of the 4 gigs as Vram
<nomic> whats vram
<nomic> some OS configuration
<nomic> cache?
<nomic> volatile ram
<nomic> is yours an old pc
<nomic> Video RAM, or VRAM, is a dual-ported variant of dynamic RAM (DRAM), which was once commonly used to store the framebuffer in some graphics adapters. Samsung Electronics Corporation VRAM. It was invented by F. Dill, D. Ling and R. Matick at IBM Research in 1980, with a patent issued in 1985 (US Patent 4,541,075).
<nomic> 'framebuffer'
<nomic> video ram
<silver-dragon> Video ram
<silver-dragon> has no video card
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-07
<nomic> onboard video
<nomic> thats it
<nomic> you have to accept it -- it is a hardware thing
<nomic> it requires as, vram
<BudTuba> I have been using Ubuntu from 10 through 14.04 and impressed with the features of MATE.  What I cannot seem to get through is the change in the desktop.  I like the virtual spread of applications to the left of the main screen.  I like the lcon to open settings, etc.  Has anyone developed a desktop for MATE that similar to U 14.04?
<BudTuba> How does one see a conversation to join in?
<t3kg33k> Greetings all
<t3kg33k> Has anyone ever attempted to compile the latest nmap in Ubuntu Mate 15.10?
<t3kg33k> I've never compiled before so I don't know if there would be any issues or not, especially since I had nmap 6.47 installed at one time.\
<t3kg33k> Never mind. I found the instructions and followed. nmap 7.12 seems to be working now.
<njlog> hello world
<njlog> any rpi users?
<icy> whoa IRC I love mIRC
<icy> ping
<icy> pong
<apple> hi
<cela> salve
<cela> italiani???
<az_>  i have freezes on ubuntu, i can only move mouse, nothing else that pc restart button works, this is desktop, no laptop
<az_> i have nvidia btw
<az_> how update ubuntu mate to 16.10?
<az_> sudo sed -i 's/xenial/yakkety/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<az_> looks like that crash apt after update / dist-upgrade
<teward> az_: if it freezes on 16.04 I'm not sure 16.10 will help much
<teward> because 16.10 is still under active development and probably is going to have a lot of bugs
<teward> (just saying)
<az_> hmmm
<az_> i fixed that apt
<az_> but dunno what todo
<az_> mate looks great, everything like i want after install
<az_> but freezes, probably because of nvidia gfx
<az_> but this is old gfx, like 4y so drivers should be correct :(
<az_> i use that free driver because when from nvidia then i have some bigger text etc, when try change that manualy then it dont look nice
<az_> :<
<lapideviridi> Evening folks. I just converted to Linux, starting with Linux Mate. All of a sudden, caja looks like something from the 90's rather than following the right theme. I'm a bit lost, so some help would be appreciated.
<ouroumov> Hi lapideviridi
<ouroumov> lapideviridi, what version of Ubuntu MATE are you using?
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, 15.10
<lapideviridi> I think. Hang in, I'll check
<lapideviridi> 16.04, my bad
<ouroumov> Do you remember if you did something that could have triggered this?
<lapideviridi> I didn't notice at once, but I may either have been a reboot, some software updates or trying on some differente themes for mate
<ouroumov> Start by going back to the theme settings in System -> Preferences -> Look & Feel -> Appearance
<ouroumov> Try a few, see if it changes things
<lapideviridi> Changing themes doesn't affect the file manager. I can't find anything in the settings or by googling
<ouroumov> Can you grad a screenshot of the file manager and post it to imgur?
<ouroumov> grab *
<lapideviridi> Will do
<lapideviridi> I got to appearance through the control panel. No look and feel there
<ouroumov> You should have one, on 16.04
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, http://imgur.com/sSyRs50
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, changign themes has no effect. Still the god ol'e 90's look
<ouroumov> Oh
<ouroumov> I see, no issue here
<ouroumov> It's an Icon theme
<ouroumov> My guess is you're set on a custom appearance
<ouroumov> If you click on "customize" in the appearance settings, you get 4 tabs
<ouroumov> Sorry, five
<ouroumov> The 4rth one is "icons"
<lapideviridi> I guessed that too
<ouroumov> Go there, set it to "Ambiant-MATEé"
<ouroumov> erf
<lapideviridi> And that is what I did
<ouroumov> Damn
<lapideviridi> I tried changing the icons just now, but that doesn't have any effect either
<ouroumov> Try and create a new user, and log into that new user's account, see if the appearance is the same
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, I just read that the file browser used to be nautilus. Perhaps I should try that instead?
<lapideviridi> Or would that break stuff?
<ouroumov> caja is a fork of nautilus
<ouroumov> Be careful what advice you follow, often the things you'll find online are targeted at standard Ubuntu, not Ubuntu MATE
<lapideviridi> Thanks for the advice
<ouroumov> There's a "Fixes" section in the software boutique (last icon on the right)
<ouroumov> Try and run them, then reboot
<lapideviridi> Ah, so they're not separate browsers? Just a fork made to work better with mate?
<ouroumov> They are completely separate programs, but they have a common ancestor that dates back to somewhere around 4 years ago
<lapideviridi> So there would be no reason for me to just dump caja and go for nautilus?
<ouroumov> None
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, sorry, I had a meltdown
<lapideviridi> Tried to use the guest session, but it was the same
<lapideviridi> Also, I ran all the fixes. Seems like they just did a apt-get update and upgrade?
<ouroumov> Not exactly, but never mind
<ouroumov> I wonder if there's a way de reinstall caja
<ouroumov> to *
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, I was thinking of the same, but I'd rather let you try all your tricks before I wreck my system
<ouroumov> I'm kind of out of ideas if even the guest session looks the same
<ouroumov> I'd recommend you ask on the forums
<ouroumov> ( in here: https://ubuntu-mate.community/ )
<ouroumov> ( Mention what happened, what you tried, post the screenshot too and maybe some recovery expert will come by )
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, should I try to reinstall caji?
<ouroumov> lapideviridi, I'd try, but I don't know how to do that cleanly
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, the forums it is then.
<lapideviridi> Thanks a lot for the help anyway!
<ouroumov> You're welcome
<administrador_> Default password root
<az_> how change dpi?
<az_> after nvidia driver i have larger fonts
<az_> but still are same in menu so it change me dpi
<az_> dconf-editor -> mate -> desktop -> font-rendering
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-08
<Saitoh183_> Hello
<Saitoh183_> I'm trying ton install mate 16.04 via USB and it seems to be hanging at preparing to install Ubuntu. When i load live cd it works great and fast but even from there if I start install, it just spins and i see the HDD light working but nothing is happening
<Saitoh183_> 64bit btw.. Ssd is unallocated space
<Saitoh183_> I even recreated the USB drive with Lili
<Saitoh183_> Could it be my AMD 5450 graphic card that could be the issue?
<nomic> maybe
<nomic> its most commonly, a complete failure, a graphic card --  is the amd 5450 old/uncommon?  sounds old
<Saitoh183_> It's a few years now
<Saitoh183_> Like 4 or 5
<Saitoh183_> I would think
<nomic> thats not old
<nomic> log message on ubuntu/mate forums
<nomic> also ask in #ubuntu - this place isn't busy or its early morning
<nomic> #ubuntu always has 1800 people in it
<Saitoh183_> How do I get to logs
<nomic> forums?
<nomic> dmesg?
<nomic> dmesg = log
<nomic> command
<Saitoh183_> Yeah.. But the thing is that I can't seem to get a cmd window open
<Saitoh183_> To see what the installation is doing
<nomic> read this
<nomic> I believe flgrx is common
<nomic> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<nomic> Let’s say you use the fglrx driver on Ubuntu 15.10, and that you plan to upgrade to Ubuntu 16.04 next month.
<nomic> i recall there being options for supported unsupporte radeon driver
<nomic> but you're not getting past install
<Saitoh183_> And this is a fresh install
<Saitoh183_> There is no previous os
<nomic> "To top it all off Canonical say: “AMD won’t support fglrx on 16.04, period”, and Canonical has no desire to take over the duties "
<Saitoh183_> I can remove the card
<nomic> previous os don't affect anything -- new install/run - that is gone
<nomic> try with another card
<Saitoh183_> It's not necessaey
<nomic> success- the card is issue
<Saitoh183_> I will
<nomic> check the ram/ seating
<nomic> also check the ventilation
<Saitoh183_> Try with the onboard
<nomic> have had install failures because of overheat -- 1 thing that happens ,, the graphics (radeon) card will run hot until it gets the driver
<nomic> had to cool the pc until I got the flgrx driver installed
<nomic> the correct driver
<nomic> look on forums, see whats going on
<Saitoh183_> That is all good since I can run live media and 15.04 boots just fine when I plug it in(is on another ssd)
<nomic> easy to whip the card out, try
<lighting> hey
<Saitoh183_> Hi
<nomic> could be a problem with your usb media
<Saitoh183_> Well i will try that first since it is the easiest
<nomic> i aint in favor (here) of installing usb anymore -- have gone back to dvd (rare occasion I install)
<lighting> anyone able to help me get wine working v16.02
<Saitoh183_> I don't have a drive
<nomic> wine is a general issue -- you may get better answers off the busier #ubuntu channel
<nomic> = 17x busier than here
 * nomic has never used it
<nomic> would reckon its 100% DOS @ least, emulation, by now
<Saitoh183_> If a older flavor like 14.04 gets passed the setup, maybe it's my ISO?
<Saitoh183_> What bothers me is that live media works of the USB just fine
<nomic> would try 1. graphics card 2. maybe cut the iso to a dvd, if you've got one -- but that's just my opinion,  here, have been running with small, old usb drives
<nomic> thing is -- you look at unetbootln, to write iso to usb drive, there are a zillion options for the header
<nomic> writing to a DVD, there is none of that
<nomic> usb formatting is more complex
<Saitoh183_> I used Lili
<nomic> lots of options for the header, which means it can be wrong
<Saitoh183_> That's what I had used for 15.04 and it had worked
 * nomic just uses nautilus to pick up the iso file, right click = standard write to a DVD
<nomic> if you get 15.04 onto your system you can run distribution upgrade
<Saitoh183_> I don't have a optical drive
<nomic> downloads the files, reboots into 16.04
<nomic> ok
<nomic> theres an option .. 'upgrade' -- but why would that change the situation with the graphics driver (if that is the problem)
<Saitoh183_> I have 15.04 on another ssd.. Basically I removed my ssd 15.04 and put in a blank drive to start fresh... Having performance issues withy 15.04 after updating from 14.10 so that's why I was starting fresh
<Saitoh183_> And my 15.04 is a bit of aess
<Saitoh183_> Mess
<Saitoh183_> I'm a newb to nix so I did alot of tinkering
<barry_> is it easy enough to remove the gui. I just want a terminal interface ubuntu style server
<nomic> server version
<nomic> there are server versions of ubuntu
<nomic> gui-less
<nomic> barry_,
<barry_> cheers
<barry_> just wondering if there is an Arm64 compatible with pine64 though... I'll download and install it on a secondary microSD I guess.
<Saitoh183_> Figured it out
<Saitoh183_> The new ssd had no Partition table
<nomic> thought it auto creats partition
<nomic> 'use entire disk' option
<stephen_> hey
<stephen_> who is on raspberry pi
<ubuntu-mate> Hi I am trying to duel boot windows 10 and ubuntu 16.04 but after I install ubuntu grub boot loader don't show up and my computer boots into windows. Right now I am booted into the ubuntu live dvd please help.
<randall> 1. install windows 10 first, 2. install ubuntu 16.04 along side windows 10, if it's the same hdd, 3. if you're useing 2 hdds use your bios or uefi to give ubuntu hdd the priority, 4. update-grub
<Eremiell> I just drop grub on the windows drive, works as well
<randall> even if all I had was windows, I'd rather boot with grub
<Omid> help
<lapideviridi> ouroumov, hey, it's me with the weird caja 90's look. The problem suddenly resolved itself. Again, I have no idea what triggered this. Just bootet it up and saw that everything was correct again.
<ubuntu-mate> Hello
<linda_> hi everyone,totally new to this, when trying to input information in the terminal. it then asks for a password and presents a flashing cursor, but at this point I am unable to enter anything via the keyboard? any ideas?
<linda_> sorry small update, I am attempting to install my brother printer drivers
<ericb2> linda_, not sure, but when entering a password, the terminal is in -echo mode, means no echo about what you typed (no **** e.g. ). If things work as expected, just enter the correct password, and type "enter". Should work
<ericb2> else, maybe we need more information
<alien_> hello
<lapideviridi> Does anyone know how I get KDE Connect to work on Mate? I installed it on both my desktop and my mobile, but only the notification appear.
<lapideviridi> For instance, how do I display my phones battery or open the file system?
<lapideviridi> Do I actually have to use KDE?
<lostatwork> considering KDE connect is designed for KDE you may not get the desired results you are looking for
<lapideviridi> lostatwork, I found it in the software boutique, so I hoped it would mostly work with mate.
<Akuli> you may need to install some additional kde stuff to get it to work
<Akuli> but it should run just fine
<lapideviridi> Akuli, you tried? Aren't all dependencies installed automatically?
<Akuli> not always
<Akuli> dependencies to make it kind of run, but there may still be some issues
<lapideviridi> Akuli, does the software boutique just use regular apt like I can type in my terminal?
<_rev_> In the software boutique, if you click show underneath the program in question, it says the source. In this case: https://launchpad.net/~vikoadi/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<_rev_> That PPA was reported to work just fine in 15.04
<Akuli> lapideviridi, i never use the software boutique :D i do all my package management with the terminal
<lapideviridi> _rev_, do you suggest it is outdated?
<Akuli> nothing has changed that much
<lapideviridi> Akuli, not quite there yet, I'm afraid. I need the list to know my possibilities.
<Akuli> tell me something you want to do, and i'll tell you how to do that with the terminal.
<_rev_> lapideviridi:I don't think so, it wasn't even added to the boutique until the second 16.04 alpha.
<lapideviridi> Akuli, thanks for the offer. I do know how to use apt, since my first experience with linux was from my raspberries. I liked all the freedom and options, but it can be a bit overwhelming, so I choose mate to counter that.
<lapideviridi> Any clue on to fix this. Sorry, I still have to get accustomed to all this.
<_rev_> lapideviridi: When I add the PPA there is no release key.
<_rev_> Also, you can find the most recent version, according to the dev's launchpad in the regular ubuntu repo.
<_rev_> If you think the PPA install is the issue, you could try reinstalling from the repo.
<lapideviridi> _rev_, installing it via the ubuntu software senter then?
<lapideviridi> *center
<_rev_> It's up to you. I'd rather just open a terminal and then input: sudo apt install kdeconnect
<_rev_> Just completely remove your previous install if you want to try this.
<_rev_> apt purge the previous install
<lapideviridi> _rev_, purge takes out all the dependencies too?
<_rev_> No, it just wipes all config files. If you want to wipe the dependencies you should purge the program and then run: sudo apt autoremove
<lapideviridi> _rev_, I'll remember that, thanks!
<Akuli> you can actually search for config files that are left from removed packages that haven't been purged
<Akuli> dpkg --get-selections | grep deinstall | cut -f1
<CodFection> hello
<CodFection> new to mate
<CodFection> being using ubuntu unity
<CodFection> right choice? :)
<Akuli> if you like it :)
<CodFection> I really like it
<CodFection> just one disappointment thou
<CodFection> cant use "start" button on keyboard
<CodFection> nothing pops up
<Akuli> which menu are you using
<CodFection> default
<Akuli> the default applications-places-system thing?
<CodFection> yes
<Akuli> right-click a panel, add to panel
<Akuli> there should be alternative menus, one of them which is called 'advanced' or something works with the start key
<CodFection> it says "remove from the panel"
<Akuli> oh :D
<Akuli> click on an empty spot
<Akuli> or remove the menu you have now, and click where it was
<Akuli> you can always add it again
<CodFection> then start button will work?
<lostatwork> it is nice that plank will display the new count with apps like thunderbird and liferea
<lapideviridi> _rev_, Akuli, I had a meltdown, so I had to autoremove again
<lapideviridi> Seems like the issue is fixed. Thanks a lot!
<_rev_> Is the program working properly now?
<CodFection> guys docky or plank
<CodFection> which one is better
<CodFection> for mate
<lapideviridi> _rev_, almost
<lapideviridi> I can read battery level now, but I can't add that to the panel (?) at the top of the screen. Also, when I try to browse the files pluma opens instead
<_rev_> And this reinstall was from the repo? Not the PPA?
<lostatwork> CodFection: personally I like plank but the ultimate decision rests with you
<lapideviridi> _rev_, umm, I used apt
<CodFection> lostatwork, thanks
<_rev_> lapideviridi: Ok. I can't really suggest much else to fix the panel issues since I don't use the program. You might want to document the problem with some screenshots and steps to reproduce them. You could then try posting on the support forum.
<_rev_> I did notice that program pulls in a frightening amount of QT dependencies. So, there are a lot of points of failure. But that's really above my knowledge level.
<CodFection> I still cant figure out how to make the start button work
<CodFection> :(
<CodFection> or it just doesn't on mate?
<CodFection> hello?
<CodFection> any one?
<nomic> hi
<CodFection> hello
<CodFection> I still cant figure out how to make the start button work
<CodFection> nomic, any idea
<nomic> start
<nomic> what start button
<nomic> ie. on a pc?
<CodFection> in keyboard
<nomic> hmm
<CodFection> that windows thingy
<CodFection> yea
<CodFection> lol
<nomic> you can attach keys to processes
<nomic> it's not used
<nomic> in linux
<CodFection> in unity it was working
<CodFection> :O
<nomic> i just pressed it - nothing happened
<nomic> to do what
<lapideviridi> _rev_, yeah, I read  that it needs a lot of KDE dependencies. What are QT dependencies, by the way?
<nomic> menus?
<CodFection> yea
<nomic> you can attach programs to keys
<nomic> the start button has a key number
<CodFection> oh
<CodFection> how can I?
<nomic> https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=ssl#q=assigning+programs+to+keys+ubuntu
<nomic> so you can customise the start key
<nomic> to call maybe the file browser
<CodFection> nomic, for the application installation. do I need to follow ubuntu unity guide? will it work the same for mate?
<CodFection> ok cool
<nomic> mate is not unity
<nomic> unity is ubuntu
<CodFection> yea
<CodFection> I know
<CodFection> thats why asking
<CodFection> programs will have effect?
<nomic> bells n whistles -- things like the start button attached to things
<nomic> yeah it'll work on mate
<CodFection> because of the guides are available for unity
<CodFection> ok cool
<nomic> because its not doing anything
<CodFection> thanks :)
<nomic> this is not unity
<nomic> separate
<nomic> distro/gui/screen manager -- mate is far more minimal (& faster), than unity
<nomic> minimal
<CodFection> true
<nomic> svelte
<CodFection> I love simplicity of it
 * nomic got it on raspberr pi3s
<nomic> as pcs
<nomic> for everything
<CodFection> just if I can get the application menu to pop when I press start
<CodFection> it would be great
<CodFection> wow thats cool
<CodFection> is it worth buying rasp 3?
<nomic> not sure what the command is for the application men us -- if you find it, try it in the terminal
<CodFection> I was planning to.
<nomic> they're not for browsing
<nomic> because browser = huge demand
<nomic> they're great for media / server
<nomic> things only have 1gb ram .. they are matchbox sized .. 1.5w max draw
<CodFection> so you use it as a?
<nomic> if  you have problems attaching the menu to the start button - ask on forums (ubuntu/ubuntu mate forums)
<nomic> work/server/media
<CodFection> ok
<CodFection> cool
<CodFection> brb restarting pc
<nomic> actually better than pcs (I had) .. because its HD playback .. I get live tv news streams
<lapideviridi> CodFection, I can recommend getting one. I have three which I use for testing, fun and different kinds of testing.
<nomic> rock solid with mate
<lapideviridi> One actually managed to run Ubuntu Mate with a VNC server, so I could remotely access it.
<nomic> wireless works out of the box etc (onboard wireless)
 * nomic uses x2x
<nomic> type on laptop (xubuntu) -- cursor drifts across to mate desktop
<lapideviridi> Can confirm that wireless is a pain on earlier boards. I had to find some cheap dongles on dx.com which do the trick, but are rather limited in terms of speed.
<lapideviridi> Also, it was hard to find something compatible.
<nomic> never had problem with it, with mate 15.04/16
<nomic> netgear wg511 always
<nomic> ^ imo the 100% linux compatible wirless usb
<nomic> some guy tested the onboard wirless of the raspberry pi 3, from within a tin box
<nomic> worked fine
<lapideviridi> I ran raspbian, since it was designed for the board and used very little resources. Quite a few handy tools in there too.
 * nomic gave up on raspibian when I couldn't configure nfs ... raspibian = like debian IMO
<nomic> "for the workshop" .. mate is "for the desktop" .. things work .. it is a standard ubuntu
<nomic> so I was able to slide across from xubuntu in minutes
<lapideviridi> I didn't really have the need for a desktop, so I ran a headless setup. Thus, no mate.
<_rev_> lapideviridi: To answer your earlier question: GTK and QT are widget libraries commonly used in linux distros to build the GUI of programs. Although GTK and QT do the same thing, most distros tend to prefer one or the other.
<lapideviridi> _rev_, I think I'll just copy that somewhere. Thanks again
<_rev_> Np
<lapideviridi> nomic, what did you use the desktop for?
<nomic> work / old films / tv news
<nomic> 100% as a server / setting up web server
<nomic> but not simple one
<nomic> just abandoned apache .. getting nginx
<nomic> need websocket proxy
<nomic> thought I had it working on apache
<nomic> can't decide whether to use tornado, or autobahn (twisted) .. thinking I would use autobahn, but got impression twisted may be faster to set up with nginx
<nomic> monday spent going from lighttpd to nginx to apache .. thought apache was working .. this is as websocket proxy thru port 80 .. but found out today that the proxy isn't working
<nomic> tbh it works locally, but I'm not even sure how it's working
<lapideviridi> I ran some http servers once. Apache was way too resource intensive, but nginx did the trick.
<nomic> apache is like a leatherman .. its a larger tool for everything .. nginx / lighttpd will just serve
<lapideviridi> lighttpd also did a wonderful job, but a lot of features were missing.
<nomic> im probably going to use nginx - re-reading, websocket support is built in
<nomic> borked the nginx installation .. can't purge it .. re-installing the pi3 after some time
<nomic> something went wrong to stop it installing/uninstalling .. with these matchboxes it takes me no time at all to get a fresh system -- can't be bothered looking at it
<nomic> nginx is probably the 2nd most widely used web server .. maybe #1 apache #2 nginx #3 lighttpd .. not sure if lighttpd is developed/supported as much as nginx
<lapideviridi> nomic, I read somewhere that you could have the filesystem on a usb stick, and then format that, resulting in a fresh system
<nomic> I just want a plain install .. takes no time @ all
<nomic> found that 16.04 standard version (image) doesn't fit on 8gb micro sd anymore .. its 7.5gb 7.4 is available .. but someone on site has made a 16.04 < 8gb or 7.4 .. torrent only .. getting it
 * nomic  waits
<nomic> wonder why its > 7.4gb. inconvenient .. the installed system is something like 3gb
<nomic> its like ubuntu / xubuntu went from fitting on a cd, to only fitting on a dvd
<nomic> happens
<nomic> far smaller than wincrap
<cris_> hello
<silver-dragon> Any one know why steam wont launch on ubuntu-mate 16.04
<bekks> silver-dragon: Which error message do you get?
<silver-dragon> nothing it just starts then crashes
<silver-dragon> I dont know where to find a cash log
<bekks> How does it "crash"?
<silver-dragon> Well I guess I would say it fails to start. The first time I ran it after installing it ran the updates just fine then the second time it shows up in the dock for a second then its gone.
<bekks> So open a terminal and start it from the terminal.
<silver-dragon> I am re-installing it now
<bekks> Its not Windows, that wont help at all.
<silver-dragon> I was hoping something maybe went wrong when steam updateed so doing a fresh install might fix it
<silver-dragon> Startup - updater built Jun 14 2016 23:23:08
<silver-dragon> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<silver-dragon> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<silver-dragon> Thats the terminal output when I launch from terminal
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-09
 * nomic cannot promote the raspberry pi3 enough - IMO it is a revolutionary setup .. the fact that it is "underpowered" .. as gates said 640k will be enough (and then started releasing software that used brute force to solve problems, continually successively) .. the browser does not run on a pi3 because the browser is a piece of software that is designed for such approaches - the browser is the epitome of bad design .. e
<nomic> this is a sub 1.5 watt power consumption pc
<nomic> the pc is dead, IMO
<nomic> it does everything -- 4 core, integrated wireless - PCs never got to intergrated wireless
<nomic> the wireless on the pi3 works inside a tin box
<nomic> these things are ROBUST
<nomic> the pc became a postage stamp
<nomic> I cannot over-sell this (enough) the pi3 is a SOLUTION, 100% the pc was a malaise
<nomic> an issue, a problem
<nomic> the hardware
<nomic> its gone
<nomic> all that crap - the massive box fans .. the pi3 does not require a fan
<nomic> these are efficient processors
<Tuguldur> Hi all, I just bought RPi 3 and connected it to my TV using HDMI connector. The problem is that sound does not work at all. Is there anyone who has same problem? Any idea and solution? Thanks
<nomic> they're not 'underpowered' there are prople producing trans-ams on the same design
<nomic> your TV?
<nomic> you run the sound off the sound jack IMO
<nomic> bbl.
<Tuguldur> Yes my TV
<nomic> the sound out of the pi3 is the audio jack
<Tuguldur> sound jack does not work as well
<nomic> as far as I know
<nomic> what OS are you running on the pi3
<Tuguldur> Ubuntu mate
<nomic> the sound should work -- what software are you using to play media
<nomic> use omxplayer
<nomic> alone
<Tuguldur> I connected it HDMI and analog sound jack as well.
<nomic> what software are you using to play your media
<Tuguldur> I just want to play youtube video
<nomic> the sound doesn't play through the HDMI
<nomic> so you are trying to play through a browser
<nomic> use youtube-dl
<nomic> the pi3 is a space station .. minimal power .. 1 gig ram
<Tuguldur> Yes, I am trying to play through a mozilla
<nomic> the browser is a huge resource hog & as yet, there is no browser written spefically, for the raspberry pi
<nomic> use the software that works
<nomic> you need to download your media and play it through omxplayer
<nomic> the browser is a huge resource hog .. you are running on a postage stamp (the pi3) , why are you requiring a browser -- the browser is the biggest, most inefficient PC pig .. microsoft era crap that has ever been invented -- the PI3 will play HD media, in HD, but only through it's own tuned software suite (such as 'omxplayer')
<Tuguldur> So, you mean browser case is not good choice for play audio due to small size of ram 1G
<nomic> which, IMO, you should use for all media on the rpi3 and mate
<nomic> absolutely not
<nomic> you cannot do media directly on the rpi3 .. you can do it (and far superiorly to the browser) through "liverstreamer"
<nomic> livestreamer = sophisticated media streaming
<nomic> browser is like running your own software suite on top of anything
<nomic> use omxplayer / livestreamer
<Tuguldur> Also, I want to watch direct broadcasting from website like onair.mn
<nomic> no idea
<nomic> ask on forums = ubuntu/mate forums
<nomic> more efficient way of getting response to technical questions, than on IRC
<nomic> nobody even here, half the time - specially on less populated channels -- the main channel is #ubuntu
<nomic> 1900 people there currently
<Tuguldur> Do you know how I can install flash plugin
<nomic> imo don't use flash
<nomic> hasn't flash been deprecated by everyone
<nomic> flash = browser - even with a pc & browser = resource hog
<Tuguldur> Thank you very much for great advice
<nomic> yw.
<dave_> Can anyone inform me how to burn a slide show in ubuntu mate ?
<lhb> 有中国人？
<pekob> remote desktop mate
<bekks> pekob: And whats your actual issue? :)
<mate|55997> Hi everybody. I'm trying to use a java application (AMTU by amazon). I obtain an error that I have to paste here because the attachment doesn't work:
<mate|55997> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /opt/i4j_jres/1.6.0_21/lib/i386/xawt/libmawt.so: libXext.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mate|55997>  at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
<mate|55997>  at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(Unknown Source)
<mate|55997>  at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(Unknown Source)
<mate|55997>  at java.lang.Runtime.load0(Unknown Source)
<mate|63205> Greetings
<mate|63205> I have an external USB hard drive I want to give to my Dad. I would like to wipe it first before formatting with a new file system...
<mate|63205> This is the command I found online using ddrescue...
<mate|63205> 'sudo ddrescue --verbose --force --no-split /dev/zero /dev/sdd'
<mate|63205> Will that work and still allow me to create a new file system thereafter?
<ali1234> it will write over the entire disk with zeros
<Akuli> whats the difference between ddrescue and dd
<Akuli> mate|63205, i'd probably do a plain dd, with /dev/urandom or /dev/zero as a source
<ali1234> dd stops at the first error
<mate|63205> ali1234: right. But I should still be able to fdisk thereafter, right, creating a new partition and filesystem?
<Akuli> of course
<mate|63205> ok. thanks
<Akuli> i'd create the partition with fdisk, and file system with mkfs.vfat
<Akuli> but you can just use gparted for everything :)
<ubuntu-mate> k
<mauimate> do i need a password ?
<Akuli> You always have a password.
<Akuli> thats one of the reasons why linux is so secure as is that you dont need an antivirus
<Akuli> so the answer is yes, you need one
<Akuli> mauimate, if you just said something say it again. my awesome internet failed :)
<mauimate> My bad, was just wondering if i needed a password for the chat?
<Akuli> oh :)
<Akuli> not on this channel, but some channels require that you're registered with a password
<Akuli> and that sucks
<mauimate> I haven't used IRC very much @all and i remember  the UMATE channel  used to require password
<randall> I solved my own problem and someone else who had it in here about a week or so ago, not being able to access shared folders in virtual box
<Akuli> which guest os do you have
<Akuli> if its windows you need to add it as a network drive
<randall> inside the virtual box you gotta fix it as root]
<Akuli> if its not i have no idea :D
<randall> well the other guy had ubuntu mate guest os, I made a xubuntu guest os to investigate the issue
<Akuli> nice
<Akuli> not many people spend that much time and effort just to help others here
<randall> unfortunatly I only found you can access the shared folder as root, if anyyone has the werewithall to investigate it further
<randall> oddly enough, windows guest os has no issues accessing the shared folder
<Akuli> i'm sure you can set up something to allow non-root people to access it
<Akuli> even without writing your own service to do that
<randall> I don't know how, the extent of my knowlege is to assign permission for "everybody else" to read and write
<Akuli> oh that stuff
<Akuli> chmod a+rw
<randall> k
<Akuli> i'm not sure about how it would work with a mount though
<Akuli> to be more precise: sudo chmod -R a+rw yourfolder
<Akuli> if thats not enough do a+rwx
<Akuli> or maybe you could just change the owner of the folder to yourself
<Akuli> so it would be your directory
<randall> nope, I did that in both the host and guest, still can only access the shared as root
<randall> ah well, I made progress atleast, someone else run with it and see if they can't fix it further
<user2635> In my notification area, the Power Management icon is not visible, however I know that its there because there's a spot which I can click and it brings up my mouse+keyboard receiver model etc
<user2635> So why is there no icon? (by default)
<TheMarius> http://fossbytes.com/linux-crosses-2-percent-desktop-operating-system-first-time/
#ubuntu-mate 2016-07-10
<mate|85003> Hey guys, german is my native language. I want to contribute translations and help the community and ubuntu-mate team. How do I contribute translations the best way or get in touch with existing translators?
<guest-kgo6cb> hello
<guest-kgo6cb> anyone there?
<_rev_> Hi
<guest-kgo6cb> I just installed uMate 16.04 for my paspberry pi3, and login with the default guest account. Anyone knows the password of it?
<herve_> Bonjour q tous
<rahtgaz> merci. bonjour a toi aussi
<nomic> anyone here who knows about nginx
<burak> hi
<Guest28515> ı can some speak english
<Guest28515> ı cant do ıntall ubuntu mate can you help me
<nomic> is there a raspberry pi mate server edition
<nomic> can't find it/one
<bekks> nomic: There is no need for one. Just install Ubuntu Mate and uninstall the the desktop if you really want.
<ilir> hello there
<ilir> can anyone help me when i close the lid on laptop it wont turn on anymore when goes on sleep mdoe
<ilir> does anyone know how to fix it
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-03
<francisco> hi
<RobertBerger> Hi. I am searching for a solution (preseed?) or command line to automate adding of 2 keyboard layouts (en,de) to Ubuntu/Mate. System->Preferences->Hardware->Keyboard->Layout (English US, German)
<RobertBerger> Please let me know if/how you have done something like that
<alkisg> I'm using "debian-installer/language=el keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=gr", and this puts the default keyboard layouts for Greece, which are us,gr
<alkisg> Dunno about de
<alkisg> Note though that this is a xorg/console setting, and mate just inherits it, so it's unrelated to the desktop environment
<RobertBerger> @alkisg You mean with preseed?
<alkisg> RobertBerger: yes, although I'm actually using the cmdline to pass those
<alkisg> It's easier when you only have a couple of values
<RobertBerger> I use Forman/Puppet/preseed and this seems to be the only missing piece at the moment
<RobertBerger> I'll give it a try. Thanks
<RobertBerger> BTW where in Greece are you. I am currently in Maroussi.
<alkisg> Haha, nice, I'm in Ioannina, to the top/left of the map
<RobertBerger> Hehe - well not quite around the corner ;)
<alkisg> What are you using foreman etc for?
<alkisg> Many disposable machines there?
<RobertBerger> I am doing trainings
<RobertBerger> So I need to provision a couple of laptops
<RobertBerger> Also I am trying to make my infrastructure somehow reproduce-able
<alkisg> Have you seen ltsp?
<RobertBerger> Yes I played around with edubuntu.
<RobertBerger> This would not work for my use case I think, since I am into Embedded LInux
<RobertBerger> People need to cross-compile on the machines
<alkisg> ltsp is about netbooting any computers with any os that you want
<alkisg> So you e.g. setup an ubuntu-mate template machine, and directly netboot the clients with that
<alkisg> And you setup all the infrastructure that you want , cross compilers etc, in the template machine
<alkisg> The bonus there is that you do all that graphically from synaptic etc, without learning about foreman, puppet, preseeding etc
<RobertBerger> I did something like that from a school with the difference that the thin clients did not even have hard discs inside and everything ran form a server
<RobertBerger> for a school
<alkisg> It's not different, that's the way ltsp works, without disks
<alkisg> And it supports both thin and fat clients (thin run the session on the server, fat locally on the client)
<alkisg> All diskless
<alkisg> So you only need to maintain one template installation, nothing else at all
<RobertBerger> I have scenarios with 10 laptops. Each is an i7 with 8 threads and the bottleneck is disc I/O.
<RobertBerger> while compiling ;)
<RobertBerger> Well yocto building
<RobertBerger> Need to leave now - delivering a training - CU
<sam__> sysc3
<CFox> hi)
<jlxbm> Not very active today!
<jlxbm> Any mate on RPI3 experts out there?
<monkey> Hi guys.. how can i make a NTFS file system win 10 bootable usb from ubuntu mate
<Akuli> oh you're here too lets talk here so others can help too :)
<Akuli> how familiar are you with the terminal?
<monkey> newbie..dunno anything
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> there are gui ways to do this too, might be nicer fro you
<monkey> ok
<Akuli> do you want to try it the terminal way?
<Akuli> personally i trust terminal tools more, they always work
<monkey> anything is fine...if i can understand
<Akuli> sure
<Akuli> i'll try to explain everything as we go
<monkey> lets start
<Akuli> don't plug in the stick yet
<Akuli> $something means "type something to terminal and press enter"
<Akuli> $ lsblk
<Akuli> "list block devices", practically your hard drive, usb sticks and all partitions
<Akuli> it outputs a bunch of stuff, don't show all of that to me
<monkey> ok.did
<Akuli> now plug in the stick
<Akuli> cancel any dialogs that pop up
<Akuli> $ lsblk
<Akuli> now you should have more stuff there, that's the stick
<monkey> yes
<Akuli> it's sdSOMETHING
<Akuli> what is it?
<Akuli> probably sdb
<monkey> sdb
<Akuli> ok
<Akuli> type this in, but don't press enter yet:   sudo dd if=
<Akuli> sudo means "do whatever u want to my stick"
<Akuli> i dont remember what dd is short for, it just copies a file and displays stats about what it did
<Akuli> now when you have that typed, drag and drop the iso there
<Akuli> so now you should have:   sudo dd if='/some/long/path/to/windows.iso'
<monkey> ok
<Akuli> you have that?
<monkey> yep
<Akuli> make sure you have at least 1 space at the end
<Akuli> add of= to the line
<Akuli> actually
<Akuli> add of=/dev/sdb
<Akuli> "device sdb"
<Akuli> if is in file, of is outfile
<monkey> one space after = right
<Akuli> no
<Akuli> no spaces around =
<monkey> ok
<monkey> sorry
<Akuli> now you should have:  sudo dd if='/the/path' of=/dev/sdb
<Akuli> no problem :) you're doing well
<monkey> one space after iso'
<monkey> right
<Akuli> yes great
<Akuli> press enter
<Akuli> you won't see your password, just type it blindly and press enter
<Akuli> then wait for it to finish and your stick is ready :)
<Akuli> unfortunately plain dd doesn't have any kind of progress indicator thingy
<monkey> it says dd: unrecognized operand ‘/dev/sdb’
<monkey> and forgot to tell..can i create in ntfs format
<Akuli> of=/dev/sdb
<Akuli> the iso should contain whatever partitions are needed
<Akuli> make sure that you have no spaces arond =
<monkey> i mean the stick is formated in ntfs
<Akuli> hmm
<monkey> its ok right
<Akuli> i think it shouldn't matter
<Akuli> whatever is there is overwritten with this command
<Akuli> i think i've used it for windows xp isos in the past too, so it should work
<monkey> i pressed enter
<monkey> no log
<monkey> i mean its not showing anything
<Akuli> right
<Akuli> you just need to wait and trust it :)
<Akuli> it kind of sucks
<monkey> thank you so much...terminal is really better than cmd.
<Akuli> right
<Akuli> powershell is kind of a step in the right direction but not really
<DarkPsydeLord> you know what sucks the most? not having tacos for dinner :(
<monkey> so is there any course where i can learn how to use terminal
<Akuli> i have just looked up stuff as i have needed
<SirMeowington5> Hey guys, I made a forum post about 10 hours ago and received no responses. Could one of you maybe help me out?
<Akuli> monkey, basic commands are mostly same as in cmd, but ls instead of dir
<Akuli> dir works too but ls has nice colors by default
<monkey> :)
<Akuli> SirMeowington5, ask your question, maybe i or someone else has time :)
<monkey> Thank you akuli...bye
<Akuli> monkey, wait
<monkey> yep
<Akuli> i found this thing, seems ok https://www.cheatography.com/davechild/cheat-sheets/linux-command-line/
<Akuli> anyway you can do all kinds of cool stuff with the terminal
<Akuli> control volume:  $ alsamixer
<SirMeowington5> I have a MacBook Pro which has a dead discrete graphics chip. I managed to get Mac OS to run again by removing some kexts but without those kexts the powerprefs and thermals are thrown way off. Is there a way to disable the discrete GPU in Ubuntu Mate completely that might resolve thermals/power consumption issues?
<Akuli> monkey, play tetris:  $ tint
<Akuli> monkey, be annoyed when you mistype ls:  $ sudo apt install sl
<Akuli> fun stuff :)
<Akuli> oh
<Akuli> look up acronyms:  $ wtf is lmao
<Akuli> read documentation:  $ man wtf
<Akuli> $ man man
<Akuli> nice introduction to terminal:  $ man intro
<monkey> u mean tetris in terminal?
<Akuli> yep
<Akuli> its cool
<monkey> we can play games in terminal? sounds cool
<Akuli> you need to install it, but if you don't have it installed you'll get installation instructions :)
<Akuli> yep
<Akuli> $ sudo apt install bsdgames
<Akuli> $ ls /usr/games
<Akuli> to get a list of some game commands
<monkey> but terminal is busy
<Akuli> open another terminal
<monkey> yes did it..now its installing something
<Akuli> have fun with my commands :)
<Akuli> $ nano akulinotes
<Akuli> kinda like edit in docs
<Akuli> dos
<monkey> it opened another terminal....but kind of not looking like terminal
<Akuli> sounds weird
<Akuli> the nano thing?
<monkey> yes
<Akuli> oh it's the editor
<monkey> how did u open it?
<SirMeowington5> I take it nobody knows the answer to my issue :(
<monkey> how did i open it
<Akuli> monkey, you typed nano something
<Akuli> you can type stuff there and e.g. save and quit with Ctrl-X (^X in the bottom help area)
<Akuli> SirMeowington5, i don't know, not many other people active right now :)
<Akuli> you can ask on #ubuntu if nobody knows here
<SirMeowington5> What would be a good time to come back?
<Akuli> i dont know
<Akuli> not many macbook guys here :(
<Akuli> monkey, ctrl+X gets you back to where you were before
<SirMeowington5> Yeah, I figured, also a pretty unique issue I imagine
<Akuli> monkey, the "basic terminal"
<monkey> so u made ur own set of commands?
<Akuli> SirMeowington5, gpu problems aren't that rare, i'm sure someone on irc knows what to do :)
<Akuli> monkey, i don't get it
<Akuli> oh the $nano akulicommands ?
<Akuli> akulicommands was a file name
<monkey> when i typed the nano thing, it displayed ur name on it
<SirMeowington5> Okay, I'll check out the Ubuntu channel tomorrow then if I get no responses in the forum overnight.
<monkey> so did u create that file..it shows ur name
<Akuli> no, you created a file called akulicommands :)
<monkey> u made a guy u knows ntg about terminal create a file
<monkey> in terminal
<monkey> sry went to piss
<monkey> so on average, how much time does it take to create usb bootable stick in terminal
<Akuli> depends on the stick and size of the iso
<Akuli> usually not more than 15 minutes, but be patient :)
<Akuli> i'll be back tomorrow, bye
<monkey> see u
<monkey> maybe i need to connect with u in fb
<monkey> i have a lot to ask
<DarkPsydeLord> then simply ask
<DarkPsydeLord> this place is filled with knowledgeable people
<jack_sparrow> Filled might be over stating it
<DarkPsydeLord> ok then... this place have a few skilled people
<tico> preciso desinstalar o firefox e nao consifo
<tico> consigo
<tico> alguem sabe como consigo?
<jack_sparrow> /join #ubuntu-es
<DarkPsydeLord> hes talking portuguese not spanish
<jack_sparrow> /join #ubuntu-pt                ?
<jack_sparrow> brasil messes me all up too
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha understandable
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-04
<juden> Hello!!
<juden> I was messing around with a Raspberry Pi, and I love Ubuntu Mate already
<pine64> exit
<mate|4713> Hi all ! I need help with my Nvidia driver. I have a resolution of 1024x768, i'd like to have 1280x1024. I don't have this option in the Nvidia control panel.
<scootergrisen_> Could any help delete the empty "da" translation on transifex? Then afterwards rename "da_DK" to "da".
<scootergrisen_> On https://www.transifex.com/ubuntu-mate/ubuntu-mate-welcome/dashboard/ there is both "da_DK" and "da" at the moment
<ouroumov> scootergrisen_, maybe send a PM to @lah7 on the forum
<sergioad> friends I need help, how could I customize my decorations to hide the window menu / icon?
<zeos> hi
<jack_sparrow> hi
<zeos> do u know alot about adobe flash
<jack_sparrow> not much.. 32 bit is dead
<zeos> do you know why chromium wont work on ubuntu
<jack_sparrow> Chrome is about the only thing that will run both netflix and hulu
<jack_sparrow> give me a link that wont work for you and see if it does here
<zeos> no i mean the app on the software panel on the welcome
<jack_sparrow> Im not running ubuntu on this box..  Mint-Mate instead
<zeos> dang
<jack_sparrow> have you done all updates?
<jack_sparrow> updated kernel to 4.10
<jack_sparrow> and dont add ppa repos..
<zeos> running now
<zeos> done
<jack_sparrow> the first time takes 2 minutes, do it again and it will take much longer
<zeos> nope i did sudo apt-get update
<zeos> and i tried again an speedy
<jack_sparrow> cool
<jack_sparrow> sudo apt-get install inxi
<zeos> now doing upgrade
<zeos> ill do that nexty and what is it
<jack_sparrow> Great, after that..  Read, https://git.io/v1qUo  & share the link output here.  Or
<jack_sparrow> inxi -Fxxrzc0 | pastebin    in a terminal & share the link output here
<jack_sparrow> That command strips out any personal info on you
<zeos> what is inxi
<jack_sparrow> showa how your system is setup
<jack_sparrow> and puts it in pastebin so you can share by giving a link
<jack_sparrow> after you look to see what iy is
<jack_sparrow> it
<jack_sparrow> We preinstall it in mint
<zeos> ok
<jack_sparrow> It makes it easier for people to help you
<zeos> ok i will do after this 5min wait
<jack_sparrow> no problem, finishing up lunch
<jack_sparrow> reboot after kernel update
<jack_sparrow> left shift on boot will get you to grub menu should there be a problem
<jack_sparrow> lets you get back to old kernel or try different things
<jack_sparrow> reinstall chromium while you are in synaptic package manager
<zeos> ok 90% thru
<jack_sparrow> Still there?  After reboot open a terminal and run chromium and watch for errors
<zeos> im still here waitting for this to finish
<jack_sparrow> Takes a bit
<jack_sparrow> https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/Home
<zeos> is this urs
<jack_sparrow> No.. google's
<jack_sparrow> Once you reboot and get back, I'll walk back down to the lake and catch fish
<zeos> wat
<zeos> rly?
<jack_sparrow> yeah
<jack_sparrow> im retired
<zeos> irl
<zeos> xD
<zeos> dou eat da fash
<jack_sparrow> Yep, trout
<zeos> mhm
<zeos> tasty
<zeos> y
<jack_sparrow> Yes they are good
<zeos> cool
<zeos> i love fishing too what kind of bait
<jack_sparrow> Peanut butter
<zeos> really no worm
<jack_sparrow> too hard to get
<zeos> \0-0/
<zeos> its donw ill reboot now any ye walk me thru
<jack_sparrow> rem   left shift when you power up if it fails to boot
<jack_sparrow> see you in a minute
<galien1> hul;llo
<galien1> hi
<galien1> hoi
<DarkPsydeLord> ahoi
<galien1> whatch adoin
<DarkPsydeLord> im eating a burrito...
<coburn_> testing
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-05
<galien1> anyone on
<siaka> hi
<galien1> hi
<DarkPsydeLord> hi
<galien1> whatcha doin
<DarkPsydeLord> waiting for the time i get tacos
<galien1> :/
<galien1> u eating tacos m9
<DarkPsydeLord> not yet im waiting for my tacos
<DarkPsydeLord> maybe in an hour
<galien1> ah lol
<galien1> how do i play music through my speaker becasue they wanna play through the monitor
<galien1> :/
<DarkPsydeLord> changing the default output on your player?
<galien1> im on ubuntu 14.04
<ouroumov> galien1, you might have to switch monitor off in the sound settings.
<ouroumov> DarkPsydeLord, you eat a lot of tacos.
<DarkPsydeLord> i will ouroumov :D
<DarkPsydeLord> tbh i eat tacos maybe 3 times a week
<DarkPsydeLord> 🌮
<ouroumov> Yeah that's what I meant, I remember reading something from you like a few days ago about eating tacos.
<galien1> lol not workikng ouroumov
<ouroumov> galien1, btw there is no officially supported version of Ubuntu MATE 14.04
<galien1> im on ubuntu 14.04
<ouroumov> And we don't support Ubuntu 14.04 here
<galien1> oh lol 16.04
<Lazerman> a4.04 should be end of life
<ouroumov> Alright
<DarkPsydeLord> hahaha well depending on the channel... if you happen to be at any of the archlinux channels im also in you might find i have an entire bot dedicated to my taco obsession
<ouroumov> So galien1, is your monitor not listed in hardware tab of sound settings?
<galien1> in which sound thingy like pulse audio or the default one
<ouroumov> No the normal sound settings System -> Preferences -> Hardware -> Sound
<Lazerman> tab near bottom set to hdmi
<galien1> hmm mines application--->Sound & Video--->Sound
<DarkPsydeLord> ouroumov, 🌮🌮🌮 theres a few tacos for you also
<DarkPsydeLord> galien1, how many sound devices are listed there?
<galien1> 2
<DarkPsydeLord> which are?
<Lazerman> Yummm tacos in my best Homer Simpsons voice
<galien1> sony playstation \eye and my monitor
<galien1> my speakers are in but i dont see them
<Lazerman> do you have tab for outpur in sound
<Lazerman> putput
<DarkPsydeLord> output**
<Lazerman> OUTPUT
<Lazerman> :)
<galien1> yes
<Lazerman> sorry.. hardware tab  then profile..
<KTrad> ouroumov, I remember after 14.10 release when wimpy was talking about 14.04 saying that he (and the Ubuntu MATE dev team) was planning on supporting it for the 5 years of the LTS is that no longer the case? I don't remember reading anywhere that that policy was changed/abandoned?
<Lazerman> Make sure volume on tv is down
<galien1> it has no speakers
<DarkPsydeLord> Lazerman, 🌮🌮🌮
<DarkPsydeLord> also wheres matey its being a while since i last see it
<DarkPsydeLord> galien1, no analog devices?
<galien1> it says monitor of bcm2835 ALSA Analog Stereo
<ouroumov> KTrad, yeah I haven't heard that the policy had changed either, however you'll notice the download page on the website no longer lists 14.04 as an option.
<KTrad> yea I did notice that and my thoughts were that the desktop releases only get 3 years now so maybe they did that and just dropped it?
<ouroumov> KTrad, anyway by "officially supported" what I meant was that the 14.04 release dates from before Ubuntu MATE was an official Ubuntu derivative.
<KTrad> Yea I got that
<KTrad> I was just curious if it was no longer being supported by the Ubuntu MATE project as a whole
<ouroumov> We should ask flexiondotorg
<DarkPsydeLord> dont you find weird ubuntu has almost all derivatives but cinnamon?
<KTrad> it's called mint :P
<DarkPsydeLord> well mate was also mint...
<KTrad> I was kidding haha
<KTrad> you can install cinnamon in ubuntu though relatively easy
<KTrad> and yea ouroumov we should just to clarify if it is ever brought up
<DarkPsydeLord> i know its installable but i find weird almost every DE and WM is present as a flavor of ubuntu
<DarkPsydeLord> but cinnamon is still neglected
<KTrad> not really
<ouroumov> Hm, I'm gonna reboot to load a newer kernel. bbl
<KTrad> no openbox, i3, enlightenment etc
<DarkPsydeLord> theres i3 and openbox
<DarkPsydeLord> although i didnt see any jwm
<KTrad> as a an ubuntu flavour? I don't think so
<DarkPsydeLord> galien1, are you still fighting against your sound?
<galien1> yep
<DarkPsydeLord> KTrad, o not a flavor perse but they exist, i was trying to find a cinnamon oriented ubuntu since i find ironic that someday ubuntu cinammon will be more popular than mint
<DarkPsydeLord> but i failed
<DarkPsydeLord> galien1, so you said you didnt had any device listed there pointing at your speakers isnt it
<KTrad> yea I odn't know of any but also don't know of any openbox ubuntu distros, and same for i3. Used to say crunchbang before they switched to debian then just stopped existing.
<KTrad> don't*
<DarkPsydeLord> bunsenlabs it is
<galien1> yes dark
<DarkPsydeLord> so what do you have listed in the output tab
<KTrad> oh always use #!++ didn't know about bunsenlabs
<DarkPsydeLord> KTrad, works great on slow machines
<galien1> monitor and my camera
<KTrad> yea will have to give it a go on an old macbook
<DarkPsydeLord> also manjaro i3 flavor is awesome
<KTrad> not a fan of manjaro
<DarkPsydeLord> galien1, then archbang but i thing its dead
<DarkPsydeLord> not galien sorry
<DarkPsydeLord> that was ment for you KTrad
<KTrad> yea I think that is dead
<DarkPsydeLord> galien1, can i see a screen shot of what you are looking at? since i dont get how the camera is listed as an out for sound
<galien1> its lested as an in
<galien1> listed
<Lazerman> !find directx
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 110 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=directx&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<andrux> HELLO
<mate|84199> hi
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-06
<Lazerman> KDE: ircs://chat.freenode.net/#kde   << you can click on that link, it will bring you there
<Lazerman> KDE: ircs://chat.freenode.net/#programming   << you can click on that link, it will bring you there
<xu> hi
<xu> everyone?
<xu> hi ~
<xu> someone?
<Lazerman> Hello
<pietari> Currently mate-panel disappears 50 % of the time when I disconnect an external monitor. It just vanishes. If I run mate-panel --reset it comes back but all my app icon shortcuts disappear. It seems that the app icons (the ones you can drag'n'drop to the panel) aren't saved in the /usr/share/mate-panel/layouts files, so mate-panel --reset --layout=l
<pietari> ayoutfile doesn't solve the problem. Question: how to save the icons and how to restore them if I have to go for mate-panel --reset after the panel disappears? Thank you a lot!
<ouroumov_> hell pietari
<ouroumov_> hello *
<ouroumov_> pietari, you might wanna ask on the forum or report the issue upstream on github
<ouroumov_> and give additional information such as MATE version and so on
<pietari> OK! I will do that :)
<babyeatingrussia> hi all
<zwx> hello
<zwx> everybody
<zwx> hi
<zwx> is anyone here
<zwx> h
<zwx> ....a
<zwx> ......
<zwx> ok
<zwx> no matter
<Tacoder> Aloha awakea
<ubuntu-mate> issou
<f76> hi, my VPN keeps dsconnecting randomly. Would any kind folks here be able to point me to the right logfile to look at to see the reason behind the disconnection?
<f76> quiet today
<f76> does anyone know how to enlarge the icons in the Gnome 3 file selector? I'm trying to pick out photos and the tiny and temperamental thumbnails is making it tough.
<f76> is there any way to adjust in in MATE?
<f76> I've never seen it this quiet here before. Is everything okay?
<Akuli> sometimes it is quiet :)
<Akuli> i think gnome 3 devs like "accessibility", so i'm sure there's a config option for that
<f76> I can't find a way to change it from MATE.
<f76> Googling doesn't seem to provide anything, but I'm not sure what I'd be searching for.
<f76> Oh well, I guess I'll have to make do.
<f76> Thanks for trying to help Akuli
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> which icon size do you want to change?
<Akuli> hmm whatever
<jim__> Hello ?
<guest-wwcucf> do play minecraft
<guest-wwcucf> do you play minecraft
<guest-wwcucf> oh
<Fartsniffer> I'm am trying like crazy to use Kdenlive or Openshot. But every time I do they freeze.....Driving me CRAZY!!!! Can anyone help?
<jim__> hello ?
<vinny> wondering if the LTS 16.x.x 32 bit edition will work on a pentium M with pae flag problem
<jim__> anyone have any thoughts on the future of Ubuntu Mate after Unity is dropped ?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-07
<pragomer> who does the developement of the caja file-manager? see some names in the "about" but how could I contact one of them?
<pragomer> how would you guys do this: I have a folder with pictures (raw/nef format) that I edited with darktable. now I want to rename the raw files. but the corresponding xmp-files arent renamed automatically. the ONLY thing in the linux-world that handles this perfect is digikam. but I am searching for a solution in caja. any ideas?
<Astro7467>  @pragomer if one time thing & using metadata for rename , I would use Digikam. if just changing text components, I would use command line tool 'rename'
<pragomer> it wont be a one time thing, but should become my daily workflow. and digikam is really the only thing on the planet that can do (such a basic) thing. as I am on the gtk-side (mate) I did not want to use digikam.
<pragomer> I know the overhead is just on the big harddisk, and so not too serious.. but just searching for an alternatve solution
<Flamecodes> hi
<rthornton> I have Ubuntu Mate 17.04, everything works, well;  Since Cinnamon seems interesting, but doesn't play well in VM's, since it tends to drop to software rendering mode, I would like to consider adding it through a ppa, as instructed here:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/05/install-cinnamon-3-4-ubuntu-ppa     What are the pitflls?  Would this addition potentially cause me to have to re-tool everything from scratch,
<rthornton> again?
<DarkPsydeLord> not sure but you are going to end up with a lot of orphaned things after removal
<Talikka> Do you know if there are projects of producing easy-to-understand learning material for Ubuntu MATE, translatable to various languages?
<Talikka> I have started to make simple beginner videos (in Finnish)
<Talikka> My aim is to make such videos that the transcripts are easy to read and translate. Thus also dubbing should be easy.
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm tbh i never searched for material about mate
<DarkPsydeLord> but im pretty sure theres tons of books and videos about ubuntu
<Talikka> a friend of mine also made videos (in Finnish) on Ubuntu MATE
<DarkPsydeLord> uhm maybe is time to write a comprehensive guide to ubuntu mate
<Talikka> yes, there are more videos available about main Ubuntu
<Talikka> I prefer LTS
<Talikka> I noticed some mouse changes in 17.04
<Talikka> WLAN connect menu doesn't open using primary button (but secondary)
<Talikka> I intend to make material in easy language so that immigrants and pensioners can learn well, too. A big motivator is also lightweight preference - to save money using old hardware and simple interface.
<bumblefuzz> my 4k monitor only displays content at 24hz... does anyone know how to change this?
<rthornton> I suddenly realized that I can do this on my test machine, a ASUS netnook 1015E running Ubuntu mate.  No reason to try on my main desktop
<Talikka> bumblefuzz: what's the GPU?
<bumblefuzz> integrated
<bumblefuzz> https://ark.intel.com/products/97541/Intel-Core-i7-7567U-Processor-4M-Cache-up-to-4_00-GHz
<dudi> hello all
<dudi> i have an issue with my sound in raspberry pi 3
<bumblefuzz> any ideas?
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: gnome-control-center-faces is the new pkg name replacing the unity-* pkg https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/nbs.html
<WhiskerBiscuit> I just received my odroid c1+.  How can I tell if the OS is 32 or 64 bit?
<jbicha> WhiskerBiscuit: in a terminal, try running uname -m
<hetii> WhiskerBiscuit, or just type arch
<storm_> hello all
<galien1> how do i switch sound from hdmi to headphones
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-08
<pavlos> galien1: probably right click on the speaker icon, Sound Preferences, select your input device
<william_> Hello everyone
<william_> is anyone here?
<mate|20126> Hello! I want to download Ubuntu MATE 16.04 for the Raspberry Pi, but the links don't work. I tried torrent and direct, but each time I get a "This is embarrassing"-site. Links broken?
<mate|20126> Or did I miss something?
<acheronuk> links seem broken here
<mate|20126> Why, OK. What's the next step? I'm eager to try my new RPI3 and don't want to use Raspbian....any chance the links become up soon?
<ubmatald> moin allen, moin at all..
<ubmatald> .. - derzeit habe ich keie wirklichen probleme, ich liebe die möglichkeite von MARTE, weil zunehmend verschlechtert sich mein augenlicht, ich kann mit linux ubuntu mate besser arbeiten..
<ubmatald> .. gerne würde ich mitarbeiten - zunächst nicht programmiertechnisch! - mit ideen vielleicht (?) - zahlen kan ich nichts, ich bi unterhalb der mnd. einkommensbasis, würde mich aber sehr gerne dennoch beteiligen.
<ubmatald> i'm sorry of it °°, my own speace is german, becouse an ather situation, i'vent regular adukation, my englisch is somme broken: please gett mi in in you diskussions!..
<ubmatald> i've thank you to will go >manfred,bihy@kabelmail.de<
<ubuntu-mate> Hello!
<mrmajik45> hello
<mrmajik45> i needhelp
<mrmajik45>   how do i add more space to /boot
<mrmajik45> um...
<pavlos> clean up old kernels in /boot
<angel_> hi
<dexter__> salut
<mate|2729> Just getting started here so I will no doubt have some questions. Is this the right place for that?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-07-09
<aledrome> hi speak spanish?
<aledrome> como instalo sql developer & oracle express edition en ubuntu mate 17.04
<aledrome> help me people
<aledrome> plaese
<aledrome> please
<rteyetrwrwgf> How temperature could be adjusted for GPU(Kelvin)? I need diapason of 8000-1000 K. Driver from AMD does not support my graphics card (2014) in U.17
<aledrome> how work in safecopy?
<rteyetrwrwgf> I only know it's xrandr --output DVI-0 --brightness 0.85 --gamma 0.69:0.69:0.93 It is not comfortable and no contrast adjustment and no temperature. Without the contrast adjustment and temperature it bad for me.
<rteyetrwrwgf> Through the script is simpler, but not as convenient as in the GPU driver
<rteyetrwrwgf> Me driver need for to configure the monitor, not for gaming. I use script, but in windows it can the GPU driver.
<rteyetrwrwgf> xrandr --newmode "1280x960_76.00"  131.75  1280 1368 1504 1728  960 963 967 1006 -hsync +vsync
<rteyetrwrwgf> xrandr --addmode DVI-0 1280x960_76.00
<rteyetrwrwgf> xrandr --output DVI-0 --mode 1280x960_76.00
<rteyetrwrwgf> xrandr --output DVI-0 --brightness 0.85 --gamma 0.69:0.69:0.93
<rteyetrwrwgf> max what i can for monitor configure without gpu driver
<rteyetrwrwgf> 8000-10000 K
<rteyetrwrwgf> on windows i use contrast -20 brigeness
<rteyetrwrwgf> on windows i use contrast -20 brightness  -5 --gamma 0.98(all) temperature 10000k
<rteyetrwrwgf> GPU: on windows i use contrast -20 brightness  -5 --gamma 0.98(all) temperature 10000k
<rteyetrwrwgf> and in monitor settings: contrast 0 brightness 0
<rteyetrwrwgf> lcd monitors are too bright for me even on the zeros
<rteyetrwrwgf> And I like 8000-10000 K, not 6500
<rteyetrwrwgf> Linux often changing radically, and for 1% of users Linux - AMD won't be remake the drivers.
<rteyetrwrwgf> and for Xu15 driver from AMD does not support my graphics card (2014). But in first version xu15 driver support xu15, but xu15 now have new version x11 and the same driver AMD not support xu15, fynny
<rteyetrwrwgf> ))))
<rteyetrwrwgf> but XP have for my APU GPU driver ))))
<rteyetrwrwgf> No new drivers not will be from AMD for this video card for Linux and will not be
<rteyetrwrwgf> Humor: and I want to say QT for all, for all and everywhere.
<Astro7467> @rteyetrwrwgf: check this page for which drivers to use for your card ; https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xorg#AMD
<rteyetrwrwgf> Let's say I find a driver for a different Linux, but there is no guarantee the new update Linux, driver for the GPU will works. With Xu 15 this is what happened.
<rteyetrwrwgf> http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Bulldozer/AMD-A4-Series%20A4-4020.html
<rteyetrwrwgf> not driver for game without settings for monitor
<rteyetrwrwgf> him (driver gpu) need in xu 15 previous x11 - not bug, autoupdate in xu15 x11
<Astro7467> If I am digesting the info correctly, you need to use ATI (open source) or Catalyst drivers not AMDGPU / AMDGPUPRO drivers for your GPU
<rteyetrwrwgf> ATI (open source) has the same settings (ability to change gamma, contrast, brightness, temperature K, any resolution and any refresh rate) for the monitor as what is in the AMD driver for Windows?
<rteyetrwrwgf> i think no, but i not use ATI (open source)
<rteyetrwrwgf> i think no, but i not used ATI (open source)
<rteyetrwrwgf> "any resolution and any refresh rate" With NVIDIA with it better. AMD have a wide range of resolutions, but with the restriction, from NVIDIA without restriction.
<rteyetrwrwgf> You should see who didn't see the nvidia/AMD monitor settings for Windows OS to know exactly about what I'm writing
<rteyetrwrwgf> You should see who didn't see the nvidia/AMD driver monitor settings for Windows OS to know exactly about what I'm writing
<Lazerman> !find cheese
<ubottu> Found: cheese, cheese-common, gir1.2-cheese-3.0, libcheese-dev, libcheese-doc, libcheese-gtk-dev, libcheese-gtk25, libcheese8, W:, W: (and 118 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=cheese&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<Lazerman> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 3.24.0-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 147 kB, installed size 490 kB
<doge-doge> pinging martin wimpress, pinging martin wimpress...
<doge-doge> nevermind afk
<doge-doge> does anyone know if automatic updates clean up old kernel images yet?
<doge-doge> there's a bug report like 3 years old and still going on that
<doge-doge> it's not a problem on arch-based distros but it's still a problem in deb
<doge-doge> although on arch there's no really automatic mechanism
<Lazerman> I think they are still there, use left shift on boot to see diff kernels
<doge-doge> see the problem is if you have an encrypted luks partition, that /boot parition gets filled to the brim and you can't update anything anymore
<doge-doge> so it's a manual process to autoremove kernels
<Lazerman> Im not running ubuntu.. Im running mint.
<doge-doge> a smart method I heard is just run bash autoremove on shutdown
<doge-doge> hah well good luck with that, does Mint even mark old kernels as autoremovable?
<Lazerman> We have diff update managers
<Lazerman> I dont even give them a second thought.
<doge-doge> yeah I ran mint for a while, couldn't figure out why they didn't set critical security updates by default
<doge-doge> i mean, comon?
<Lazerman> They have three levels of pre sets now
<Lazerman> !info abs-guide
<ubottu> abs-guide (source: abs-guide): The Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10-2 (zesty), package size 1021 kB, installed size 4366 kB
<doge-doge> oh god I think I found it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/1357093 -- "Wishlist"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Undecided,New]
<elena_> y pc cannot receive updates because there's not enough space on disk. what can be done to increase the volume?
<Lazerman> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357093 in unattended-upgrades "Kernels not autoremoving, causing out of space error on LVM or Encrypted installation or on any installation, when /boot partition gets full" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1357093
<plaindave> hey guys, what's the terminal command for finding the version of ubuntu that I'm running?
<plaindave> I can find the version, but how do I find out if it's 64-bit?
<rteyetrwrwgf> When we/i can install shap packages? I'm interested in the vlc 3.0 beta he have package snap. In 2020 or 2025 year?
<plaindave> forget it, I googled it and found out how to find if I'm running 64-bit or not.
<rteyetrwrwgf> I know, how to install snap package. But vlc beta snap I can't installed.
<rteyetrwrwgf> if we can't installed snap package vlc, update vlc he have deb package for Debian 9. vlc 2.2.6
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-02
<acernick22> Can anyone help me with recording audio on my ubuntu?
<diogenes_> acernick22, what exactly?
<acernick22> I want to have a recording software installed on my ubuntu mate
<diogenes_> install audacity, it has everything you need to work with sound
<acernick22> wow
<acernick22> thanks
<diogenes_> yw
<acernick22> and what about kali linux tips and hacks
<diogenes_> that's not sound related
<Oriyon> i am not getting tray-notification (flashing on minimized) on cli messengers(weechat/irssi) for new messages..?
<Oriyon> UM bionic lts os
<alkisg> Cli messengers had tray notifications? Cool, was it default functionality or via plugins? Do they still work in other desktop environments?
<Oriyon> its default enabled..
<Oriyon> i am getting audio..notification ..but not flashing on minimised
<alkisg> You first need to see if the problem is the messenger or mate
<alkisg> Does it work on other desktop environments?
<Oriyon> yes..it works
<Oriyon> ok i check it with other cli appliactions
<coconut> Are the laptops in boutique any good?
<coconut> Anyone tried or has one here?
<mate|99390> Hi I have just installed Ubuntu mate a couple of days ago. Exellent application!! I'm trying to register for the forum but the  activation email never reached me; also not in the spam folder. Can anyone help me?
<sixwheeledbeast^> i can only imagine you have a typo in the email?
<mate|99390> no my email adres is right
<josh67> hello
<guest-egok2d_> Does anyone know the default password for root??
<diogenes_> guest-egok2d_, what do u mean?
<guest-egok2d_> The default root password
<guest-egok2d_> The default system root password
<diogenes_> i never ever heard such thing
<guest-egok2d_> For you to have admin over your system
<guest-egok2d_> thats what root is
<diogenes_> it's you who have to set it, there is no default
<guest-egok2d_> ok then how do you set it
<diogenes_> sudo passwd su
<guest-egok2d_> ok thanks
<diogenes_> wait
<diogenes_> wrong
<guest-egok2d_> I'm still here
<diogenes_> wrong
<diogenes_> it's sudo passwd root
<guest-egok2d_> and then???
<guest-egok2d_> you just put the password
<diogenes_> enter your password and follow the instructions
<guest-egok2d_> ok
<guest-egok2d_> I just switched from raspbian to ubuntu so I have no clue how this stuff works lol
<guest-egok2d_> ,,,,,,
<UNKNOWN__> Hello! I have just downloaded ubuntu mate on a Raspberry pi 3. that works, but after the post installation reebot, i entered the password i set, and it said "password Incorreect". Any ideas?
<UNKNOWN__> lol goodbye
<binary_hamster> how many of you are running MATE from a RasPi 3
<binary_hamster> and chatting on it now
<binary_hamster> bai
<mate|41010> t
<name> Hey
<coolAyanami> Hey
<coolAyanami> I need help with my mouse
<mate|41010> I could use some help with my mouse also...... the pills don't seem to work anymore!
<coolAyanami> What problem are you having?
<yuuki> how's it going everyone?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-03
<binary_hamster> hello everyone, when i try to download the ubuntu software center on my raspberry pi 3 model b, it says no internet connection.(yes i have enough disk space.))
<mate|94909> mate is shutting down
<mate|94909> unexpectedly
<swift110> sup folks
<coolAyanami> Hey!
<karjala_> hi
<swift110> how are you coolAyanami and karjala
<karjala> Im doing okay
<karjala> Im very glad ub mate exists
<karjala> Its the best
<karjala> Beats the rest
<karjala> Interactivodular
<coolAyanami> I'm doing well! And you?
<Oriyon> after purging snap and other bloats UM is cleaned as if it got rid of constipation ..
<alkisg> Yeah it would be great if mate hadn't jumped on the snapd train
<Oriyon> yeah
<alkisg> People come to mate for lightness + stability, not for innovation
<Oriyon> despite choosing minimum installation it came with  lot of bloats..
<coolAyanami> Is snap bad?
<alkisg> Meh, lots of network instabilities today :/
<p01nt3r> hello. sometimes when i boot my pc the hdd-led is full on and i cant see the panels and icons of my desktop, just the background image. after a while all becomes visible. if i try to update the system during led is flashing/no icons/panels are visible, i get the message that /var/log/dpkg/ is locked and i am asked if another process is using it, so i believe it has something to do with the updates (maybe the
<p01nt3r> auto-update-manager i uninstalled to see if it causes the problem)...
<p01nt3r> but the problem is still there without that auto update manager
<p01nt3r> anybody got an idea what can cause this?
<p01nt3r> if te
<p01nt3r> if there are no updates or i install them via "sudo apt update/upgrade" and i reboot, the system starts normally.
<p01nt3r> i am using ubuntu mate 18.04.
<alkisg> p01nt3r: run software-properties-gtk and see if auto updates are still enabled
<alkisg> running `ps aux|grep apt` while you see the issue, will tell you if apt is running
<p01nt3r> seems like auto-updates were still enabled, disabled them now in software-properties-gtk
<p01nt3r> alkisg, thx, ll try that when problem occurs next
<nithin> i'
<nithin> cant install any software in ubuntu mate it always shows package doesn't exist
<nithin> can you please help me
<OWO> anyone experience firefox crashes after last update?
<OWO> it's crashing mine and I have to force a restart everytime
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-04
<arianikolai> yo
<webuser291> Hey, I need some help with a new Ubuntu MATE install. Everything was working fine until I apt upgrade'd and rebooted. Now I am stuck at the graphical Ubuntu MATE login screen and the keyboard appears to not work and the mouse does not seem to interact with the gui at all. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<m4t> webuser291: not sure. but you can hit ctrl+alt+f1 to goto a terminal to login and poke around from there
<m4t> if that's not working, then you would want to interrupt grub and boot into single/rescue mode
<webuser291> thanks for the tips, I'll see what I can do
<risto_> Heips !
<alkisg> Hi there
<risto_> Greets from Finland
<risto_> Did England won ,,,in football ?
<risto_> Alkisg: I have a small  prob with my  Raspberry pi 3
<risto_> i hop you can help
<alkisg> risto_: nice, ask in the channel and see if someone knows and is available to answer
<risto_> first time here....what channel for FAQ's ???
<alkisg> In IRC, you ask, then wait, then people might look in their IRC clients and see the question, and if they know the answer they might help
<alkisg> So usually you just come here, ask, and wait for half an hour or so, and check if anyone answered
<risto_> ok...Thanks
<risto_> My Ubuntu mate 16  probelem is like this:   My Raspberry pi 3  + Ubuntu Mate 16.04   cab'r
<risto_> addjust monitor settings
<risto_> Reason:  Unknown displays.....both Acer LCD and Plasma TV
<risto_> Mate is using now  1824x984 with comment unknown monitor....i can't addjust resolutions
<alkisg> AFAIK in raspberries you adjust the resoultion from config.txt, because they have weird graphics cards and drivers
<alkisg> I.e. they don't yet support the xrandr protocol
<alkisg> So if you're looking for 1920x1080, you would disable "overscan" there
<alkisg> https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/configuration/config-txt/
<mate|81152> Hello
<diogenes_> hi
<mate|81152> Could some help me please. I tried find a solution on the internet, but couldn't. My thinkpad L420 overheats and poweroff and I'll use for thinks such as updating, installing new programs and even watching stream.
<mate|81152> I had it cleaned it, the the problems persist.
<mate|81152> I installed the mate 18.04
<diogenes_> use sensors to observe the heat
<mate|81152> how can i prevent it from overheating?
<diogenes_> mate|81152, open this link: http://dpaste.com/1V0E9TP
<diogenes_> copy the command to the terminal and hit enter
<diogenes_> tell me when done
<mate|81152> ok, I can see the temp now
<sixwheeledbeast> mate has a sensors applet too
<mate|81152> ok, I can see the temp now. 60C idling. By installing a new program, it jumped to 81C. Critical would be 85C and then automatic poweroff.
<mate|81152> but how can i prevent it from reaching such a high temp.
<diogenes_> mate|81152, most probably by replacing the thermal paste
<diogenes_> or even better, liquid metal
<mate|81152> I did that last week. Or at least that's what I paid someone to do.
<diogenes_> hehe, what country you from?
<mate|81152> germany
<diogenes_> oh, they should do german quality repairs
<diogenes_> i'd advice you to go back to that service center and tell them to troubleshoot the machine better
<mate|81152> that's what one would expect. :)
<mate|81152> ok thanks.
<diogenes_> no problem, i hope you fix this issue because overheating is a real pc killer.
<sixwheeledbeast> how loaded is the cpu when you are having issues?
<mate|81152> haven't checked that. I just hear the fan going full blast
<diogenes_> mate|81152, also what is the surface that you place your laptop on?
<mate|81152> on top of the desk
<sixwheeledbeast> top in a terminal will show cpu and load average etc
<NiteCoder> Do .run files hurt ubuntu mate? I have been trying to install a qt file but there is a error message saying it's posibly harmful
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-05
<binary_hamster> hello, i am trying to download software from the software center and i was told to authenticate. i enter the password i set, and it said that it was incorrect.Any help?
<mate|30505> not sure if this is asked here before but after installing ubuntu to my onda obook 11 I lost wifi sounds and touchscreen. wifi would be awesome to get back. Is there any help with this question?
<mate|30505> I have to leave now but if someone have some tips or tricks I would love to get them in my email: joni.bies@gmail.com   thank u !
<mate|13089> hey guys, anyone can tell me what is the cursor theme on ubuntu mate 18?
<NutNut> binary_hamster: Well, if it tells you that you entered the password wrongly it is because you did it, now it may be the case that the distribution of your keyboard has changed or the caps lock key is active, try that first, try entering your password in the console to give you administrative privileges, then if nothing really works there are two options one is to reinstall the operating system or in any case break the
<NutNut> password and recreate it
<NutNut> mate|13089: in a programming language a cursor is represented for a invisible dot, so for the user a cursor always will have a theme, a skin, a dress, etc, that's for the user don't be crazy at the time to try to interactive with the desktop, if you dislike the default cursor themes you can search in the store for a very nice free cursors themes I recommend you breeze cursor theme
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-06
<SipOfCoffee> hello
<SipOfCoffee> I've just installed Ubuntu-Mate 18.04 on my main laptop.   It is an MSI GS65 Stealth.
<SipOfCoffee> I'm having some issues with the wifi.  It will connect, but it is very slow.  Most my speed tests tend to only get this up to 1.6mb/s
<SipOfCoffee> While from my phone and tablet the same speed test is doing well over 60mb/s
<SipOfCoffee> The Nic is a Killer E2500.
<NutNut> SipOfCoffee: It is not very common for that to happen, in itself when several devices are connected to a Wi-Fi network the speed is distributed between each of these, they should all have the same speed. Test connecting your laptop with an ethernet cable and test the speed again, it should give you a normal speed, now in other cases some applications have "preference" in data transmissions for example the peer to peer
<NutNut> programs (torrents for example) drain the maximum speed, depending on the seeds connected to the file downloading, another common problem is the bottle effect that occurs when a PC is very slow and the connection is fast, gives the feeling that you have a slow connection because the downloaded data is managed by the processor and ram. The same thing that happens to everyone in the peak hours of traffic
<m4t> NutNut: both those people already left the channel :(
<NutNut> Sad :( anyway I luv the chit chat xD in the morning
<rpiuser> hello
<stevenm_> if I *want* a swap partition (I want it as I've read a swapfile isn't compatible with hibernation)... but I also *want* encryption... then on the advanced partitioning screen do i make two "physical volume for encryption" entities both with the same password?
<stevenm_> as well as an ext2 /boot
<sixwheeledbeast> I believed the installer would automatically encrypt the swap space it adds if you ask for /home encryption.
<sixwheeledbeast> i would say a swap partition is required and if using home encryption it would be pointless for swap not to be encrypted.
<binary_hamster> how do i fix a broken package system in mate?
<NutNut> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/uul4RtGq
<NutNut> Sorry for that
<NutNut> Try this: sudo apt-get clean
<NutNut> sudo apt-get update
<NutNut> This list you broken packages: dpkg -l | grep ^..r
<alkisg> NutNut: he's gone :)
<NutNut> Damn I lost one again
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-07
<Conductor> HI... I have a Dell XPS8700 I just installed MATE on a couple days ago.. and it seems to hang at least once per day (no mouse movement). What should I be looking at to diagnose this? Curious... Thanks
<swift110-phone__> hey
<mate|78512> hi guys
<mate|78512> ever one of you used linux mint mate?
<Conductor> HI... I have a Dell XPS8700 I just installed MATE on a couple days ago.. and it seems to hang at least once per day (no mouse movement). What should I be looking at to diagnose this? Curious... Thanks
<alkisg> Conductor: at that point, if you press alt+ctrl+f1, do you get a shell?
<alkisg> Also, try uninstalling mate-hud, it's been causing lots of hangs here until I got rid of it
<Oriyon> alkisg: i have sound problem from first day.. player would casually skip 7-10 seconds of playback when i start or pause  a song..  but more weird thing that when i do  speaker test in sound settings sometimes i get no sound ..and i already know that player wouldnt behave insanely ..
<coconut> I registered at the forums, and the activation mail is not received.
<coconut> Now 10+ minutes
<coconut> I did check spam folder.
<mate|56263> hi
<coconut> Still no activation mail received. Can someone check whether registrations are working now?
<coconut> I did not receive any activation email.
<coconut> Just saying...
<alkisg> I don't use the forums, but don't they have a contact form or mail or something? Wimpress doesn't always check IRC...
<coconut_> alkisg: ah, yes, on the about page it has email. Thanks alkisg. :D
<mate|72067> Hi. Would you folks consider that an AMD laptop with just a 1.3Ghz processor (2 core) is of too low spec to run the latest Ubuntu MATE?
<mate|72067> ... I mean with a decent response speed. I feel that it's too slow to be of serious use. I've installed both the 32 and 64 bit versions on clean drives with no previous tables on.
<diogenes_> and what was running on it before?
<mate|72067> Hi. It came with Windows 8, but I've been using Windows 7. After my antivirus added more and more "features", I felt that I would consider Linux again. I've had my flatmates laptop on the previous Ubuntu MATE LTS running very well, but his is over the 2Ghz speed. Also, I thought that I may have had a better experience using a "smaller" and less "da
<mate|72067> ta moving" 32 bit Linux, but both seem as if they are not too good on this 1.3Ghz lowly laptop. Would you think that the previous LTS used less resources and that the latest one I'm trying has some more "bells and whistles" that is dragging this little lappy to the ground?
<mate|72067> Hi. Sorry - Other person left. Would you folks consider that an AMD laptop with just a 1.3Ghz processor (2 core) is of too low spec to run the latest Ubuntu MATE?
<mate|72067> Hi. Would you folks consider that an AMD laptop with just a 1.3Ghz processor (2 core) is of too low spec to run the latest Ubuntu MATE?
<mate|72067> Hi. Would you folks consider that an AMD laptop with just a 1.3Ghz processor (2 core) is of too low spec to run the latest Ubuntu MATE?
<mate|72067> Hi. Would you folks consider that an AMD laptop with just a 1.3Ghz processor (2 core) is of too low spec to run the latest Ubuntu MATE, I mean with a decent response speed. I feel that it's maybe too slow to be of serious use. Today I've installed both the 32 and 64 bit versions on clean drives with no previous tables on.
<mate|72067> https://thepasteb.in/p/g5hPjzp3EYySr
<b7r> hello humans!
<b7r> quick q, how do you uninstall the dictionary? a simple sudo apt remove mate-dictionary won't work
#ubuntu-mate 2018-07-08
<alkisg> b7r: dpkg -S /usr/share/applications/mate-dictionary.desktop
<alkisg> mate-utils: /usr/share/applications/mate-dictionary.desktop
<alkisg> BUT purging mate-utils also removes  mate-utils* ubuntu-mate-core* ubuntu-mate-desktop*, which might not be a good thing :)
<alkisg> So you might prefer hiding the application with dpkg-divert its .desktop file
<b7r> alkisg: thanks!
<goutam> hello
<goutam> anyone here?
<diogenes_> ?
<scottbomb> Good morning from Texas
<diogenes_> ahoy
<dengbunthai> hello
<dengbunthai> anybody home?
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bollmann> +i
<bollmann> hi
<diogenes_> ih
<diogenes_> hi*
<bollmann> can you speak german?
<bollmann> can you speak german?
